# pc/laptop thermal paste in mangalore?



## ancientrites (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,
   i need help,where can i get high end thermal paste for laptops and laptop in mangalore?brands like deepfreeze or any other.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 12, 2015)

high end??
get locally instead.. for 50 rs you get a good silver "thermal paste/heat sink jelly/heatsink compound/thermal compound/thermal goo/silicon compound"..

amazon.in, flipkart.com, snapdeal.com...


----------

